# Erfolgreiche Erstellung eines imagemap mit php



## sinaro (27. Februar 2008)

Folgendes. Ich habe eine imagemap mit php erstellt. Die Seite habe ich auch als index.php abgespeichert, obwohl sie auch ne Menge html-Code enthält. Dann habe ich die fertige Präsenz über meinen localhost getestet und sie funktioniert einwandfrei.

Doch im Netz nach dem ftp-Upload sieht sie plötzlich völlig anders aus. Ich habe drei Browser getestet (Firefox, IE und Opera). Alle zeigen verschiedene Fehler.

Nun frage ich mich, wie es sein kann, das mein localhost mir die Seiten richtig anzeigt, im Internet aber Fehler sind. Ich habe die Seiten einmal bei meinem Provider hochgeladen. Da ich aber dort kein php nutzen darf (nicht im Paket enthalten), habe ich mir einen zusätzlichen Anbieter besorgt, wo ich kostenlos php testen/nutzen kann und dort hochgeladen. Bei beiden das gleiche Ergebnis. Also muß es an meinem PHP-Code liegen.

Ein Foto von meiner Seite habe ich mal angehängt. Es geht um diesen PHP-Code aus der index.php:


```
<?
   echo "<map name='navigation'>
        \n";
        echo "<area shape='rect' coords='5,2,80,40' href='index.php' target='_top'>\n";
        echo "<area shape='rect' coords='100,2,160,40' href='links.php' target='_top'>\n";
        echo "<area shape='rect' coords='180,2,250,40' href='bilder.php' target='_top'>\n";
        echo "<area shape='rect' coords='270,2,355,40' href='programmierung.php' target='_top'>\n";
        echo "<area shape='rect' coords='375,2,458,40' href='projekt.php' target='_top'>\n";
        echo "<area shape='rect' coords='481,2,563,40' href='kontakt.php' target='_top'>\n";
     echo "
   </map>\n";
      echo "<img src='images/line-01.bmp' usemap='#navigation' border='0'>\n";
      ?>
```

Was kann ich tun, damit die Seite richtig angezeigt wird? Wenn noch Fotos von der richtigen Seite oder die komplette index.php dafür nötig sind, liefere ich die gerne nach.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## l0c4lh05t (27. Februar 2008)

Wird PHP überhaupt auf der Seite interpretiert? Sieht mir irgendwie nicht danach aus.
Falls doch liegt der Fehler / das Problem noch über dem Teil, den du gepostet hast.

Außerdem würde ich das so schreiben (das Unordentliche sollte aber nicht dein Problem verursachen)
	
	
	



```
<?php
echo("<map name='navigation'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='5,2,80,40' href='index.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='100,2,160,40' href='links.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='180,2,250,40' href='bilder.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='270,2,355,40' href='programmierung.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='375,2,458,40' href='projekt.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='481,2,563,40' href='kontakt.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "</map>\n".
     "<img src='images/line-01.bmp' usemap='#navigation' border='0'>\n");
?>
```

*Edit:* Okay, mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt. Bei dir läuft der PHP Interpreter (auf der Seite) nicht - Auszug aus dem Quelltext deiner Seite:
	
	
	



```
<?
   echo "<map name='navigation'>
```

*Edit #2:* Warum benutzt du überhaupt PHP? Auf deiner Seite gibt es (im Moment) gar keinen Grund dazu... oder?

*Edit #3:* Du solltest dir die PHP-FAQ ansehen, Punkt 1.


----------



## sinaro (27. Februar 2008)

erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe jetzt mal den "Schönheitsfehler" korrigiert, indem ich den von Dir angebotenen Code reinkopiert habe und per ftp gleich neu hochgeladen. Leider ohne verändertes Ergebnis, wie bereits vermutet.

Ich habe angefangen mit einem HTML-Code. PHP ist auf der Seite wirklich nur diese imagemap. Alles andere ist in HTML. Allerdings hab ich die Seite (erstellt mit Notepad) als .php abgespeichert.

Ich poste gerne mal die komplette Seite, auch wenn das wohl zuviel ist. Aber hier, bitte:


```
<html>

<head>
<title>Willkommen auf sinaro.eu</title>
</head>
<body>
<table border="0" width="100" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
      <td style="font: arial; font-size: 10pt" align="left">&nbsp;</td>
      <td style="font-family: arial; font-size: 10pt" align="left" rowspan="1">
         <img src="images/sinarobanner.gif"></img>
      </td>
    </tr>    
	<tr>
		<td style="font: arial; font-size: 0pt" align="left">
      <img src="images/line-top.bmp"></img>
    </td>
    <td rowspan="1">
      <?php
echo("<map name='navigation'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='5,2,80,40' href='index.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='100,2,160,40' href='links.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='180,2,250,40' href='bilder.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='270,2,355,40' href='programmierung.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='375,2,458,40' href='projekt.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "  <area shape='rect' coords='481,2,563,40' href='kontakt.php' target='_top'>\n".
     "</map>\n".
     "<img src='images/line-01.bmp' usemap='#navigation' border='0'>\n");
?> 
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td style="font-family: arial; font-size: 10pt" align="left">
      <img src="images/line-left.bmp"></img></td>
    <td rowspan="1">
      <font size="4">Hier findet Ihr von Zeit zu Zeit neue
        Kategorien und Seiten.<br>Ab und zu faellt etwas wieder weg oder wird
        veraendert. <br>Schaut oefter mal rein! Es lohnt sich...<p>&nbsp;</p>
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
        <a target="_top" href="http://www.guestbook-free.com/books2/sinaro/">
          <img src="images/book7.gif" border="0"></img>
        </a>
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
      <p>&nbsp;
      </font>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Das ist der komplette Code. Ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet - lerne mir alles selbst an (über Bücher und Freunde). Ich glaube, ich hab mich da ein wenig zuweit hinausgelehnt. Ich sollte wohl erst die Anfangs-Tutorials hier absolvieren und mich dann an solchen Codes versuchen....

Danke nochmal für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## l0c4lh05t (27. Februar 2008)

Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, bei dir läuft PHP momentan *nicht*. Zu mindest nicht auf der Seite.
Und noch einmal frage ich dich, wozu du PHP überhaupt benötigst, Verwendung macht an der Stelle (noch) keinen Sinn.


----------



## sinaro (27. Februar 2008)

l0c4lh05t hat gesagt.:


> *Edit:* Okay, mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt. Bei dir läuft der PHP Interpreter (auf der Seite) nicht - Auszug aus dem Quelltext deiner Seite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu 1. ja, bei 1und1 kostet das php etwas, daher hab ich es nicht.

zu 2. ich benutze PHP, weil ich mich langsam damit vertraut mache. Ich arbeite mit einem Freund an einem Projekt (Dokumentenportal). Ich stehe kurz vor einer Umschulung zur Fachinformatikerin für Anwendungsentwicklung und möchte schon einiges können bevor ich dort anfange.

zu 3. Ja, ich werde dort mal nachsehen, danke....


----------



## l0c4lh05t (27. Februar 2008)

sinaro hat gesagt.:


> zu 1. ja, bei 1und1 kostet das php etwas, daher hab ich es nicht.
> 
> zu 2. ich benutze PHP, weil ich mich langsam damit vertraut mache. Ich arbeite mit einem Freund an einem Projekt (Dokumentenportal). Ich stehe kurz vor einer Umschulung zur Fachinformatikerin für Anwendungsentwicklung und möchte schon einiges können bevor ich dort anfange.



Ehm.. genau...

Aussage 1: Ich habe kein PHP.
Aussage 2: Ich benutze PHP, weil... .


----------



## sinaro (27. Februar 2008)

also - ich habe zwar bei 1und1 kein php, aber bei pytal.de, da hab ich php - die bieten das kostenlos an. Also läuft auf meiner Seite http://sinaro.eu normalerweise auch der PHP Interpreter.

Ich habe mir die Seite der FAQ angesehen. Und ich hab auch auf die Seite von Apache Friends gesehen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

In diesem Fall ging es mir darum, das ich auf das Bild mehrere Links setzen wollte. Und mit PHP erschien mir dies am einfachsten. Ich habe aus einem Buch (mit dem ich PHP u.a. lerne) diesen Code bekommen. Anscheinend funktioniert er nur auf meinem localhost.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.

Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich.


----------



## Klein0r (27. Februar 2008)

Sorry aber ich musste gerade lachen 

Und PHP ist eine schlechte Sprache wie ich finde um sich auf eine Umschulung zum Programmierer vorzubereiten (ich lerne gerade den selben Beruf).

Ich würde dir irgendeine Objektorientierte Sprache empfehlen (wozu ich PHP nicht unbedingt zähle weil es keine eindeutigen Datentypen etc gibt). Also alles in richtung vb.net, Java (nicht = JavaScript) o.ä. ist zu empfehlen.

Wenn du weiter mit PHP rumspielen willst würde ich mir xampp laden - gibts auf apachefriends (google). Damit kannst du dir lokal auf deinem Rechenr einen Apache & mySQL-Server einrichten. Da ist noch nen bischen anderer Krams dabei aber das interessiert dich erstmal weniger denke ich. Also probier damit erstmal rum statt auf einem Server der garkein PHP parsen kann PHP zum laufen zu bringen 

lg


----------



## l0c4lh05t (27. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde, dass PHP ein sehr guter Einstieg ist, um etwas über die Funktionsweise von Skripten/Programmen (im Allg.) zu erfahren.

Java ist zwar von der Syntax her äußerst unschön, aber sonst sehr empfehlenswert für den angehenden Programmierer.

vB würde ich ganz überspringen - da verpasst du rein gar nichts.


----------



## sinaro (27. Februar 2008)

ich brauche XAMPP nicht. Ich arbeite mit WOSPORTABLE, damit bin ich nicht Rechnerabhängig. Und habe somit einen portablen Apache- und MySQL-Server.

Ansonsten bin ich schon der Meinung, mit PHP einiges lernen zu können. Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, mit PHP anzufangen. Mein Freund/Kumpel ist bereits FiAe. Von ihm erhalte ich viele nützliche Tipps und Anregungen.

Hier habe ich mir ein wenig Hilfe erhofft auf den PHP-Code. Dort, wo der Code liegt - bei pytal.de - müßte er eigentlich funktionieren. Warum dies nicht geht, weiß ich nicht. Das es bei 1und1 nicht geht, hab ich heute erfahren. Ich wußte nicht, das ich kein PHP im Paket habe. Also bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.

Ansonsten wollte ich halt einfach nur eine imagemap erstellen und empfand diese Methode eigentlich als einfach. Ich werde mich dann anderweitig noch beraten lassen, was dies angeht.

Danke für die Mühe und für die Tipps.


----------



## Klein0r (28. Februar 2008)

l0c4lh05t hat gesagt.:


> Also ich finde, dass PHP ein sehr guter Einstieg ist, um etwas über die Funktionsweise von Skripten/Programmen (im Allg.) zu erfahren.
> 
> Java ist zwar von der Syntax her äußerst unschön, aber sonst sehr empfehlenswert für den angehenden Programmierer.
> 
> vB würde ich ganz überspringen - da verpasst du rein gar nichts.



Ich finde immer das PHP-Code ein wenig gepfuscht ist. Man kann alles in alles casten. Zu jeder Zeit und ohne Probleme... Finde ich zwar gut weil man auf nix achten muss, aber wirkliche programmierung lernt man dadruch nicht. Sicher kann man sich ein paar Funktionen schreiben und irgendwelche Algorithmen die einem nen paar Sachen berechnen in Schleifen etc. Aber ich denke das man heute nicht um den Gebrauch einer objektorientierten Sprache herumkommt - Java ist auch immer mehr eingesetzt! Und von der Syntax ist es doch fast identisch mit PHP!? Ich finde Java eigentlich richtig Klasse!

Ich rede bei vb nicht von vbscript oder vb 6.0 - sondern vielmehr von vb.net! Das ist auch eine komplett (bis auf paar Ausnahmen) objektorientierte Sprache und sehr leserlich gemacht. Zum Einstieg denke ich gut geeignet - Die Konzepte sind ja die gleichen, nur die Syntax ändert sich von Sprache zu Sprache ein wenig...

Also das was du bis jetzt gemacht hast würd ich nicht als programmierung bezeichnen 

lg


----------



## sinaro (28. Februar 2008)

okay, nochmals vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Ich habe mich nun heute entschlossen, den Code umzustellen auf komplett HTML und es funtkioniert jetzt. War ja klar.

Ich werde dann erstmal ein wenig offline herumexperimentieren, bevor ich mich an sowas ranwage. Ich fange klein an, damit fahre ich insgesamt besser.

Die Tipps hier werde ich annehmen und umsetzen. Nochmals vielen Dank für die schnelle Unterstützung, die ich hier bekommen habe.


----------



## swffilms (29. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte da noch ein paar sehr gute Links für dich:

quakenet:#php Tutorial
sehr ordentlich strukturiert
gut erklärt den Unterschied zwischen HTML und PHP
TIPP: auf keinen fall "überfliegen"!

PHP für dich
für Anfänger die wichtigsten Befehle
in einer sinnvollen Reihenfolge aufgebaut

MySQL Datenbankhandbuch
am Anfang ein Bisschen unübersichtlich
deshalb empfehle ich dir vorher erst die ersten beiden Links durch zu arbeiten

SelfHTML
solltest du eigentlich schon kennen 


cya,
swffilms

P.S.: Ein kleines Bischen Schleichwerbung  - Nein! Natürlich nicht, aber trotzdem:
bplaced.net

"freestyle"
kostenlos
werbefrei
1GB Speicherplatz
unlimitierter Traffic
unlimitierte Dateigrößen
PHP 5
8x FTP-Zugang
8x MySQL-Datenbanken
8x PostgreSQL-Datenbanken

"freestyle plus"
kostenlos
werbefrei
2GB Speicherplatz
unlimitierter Traffic
unlimitierte Dateigrößen
PHP 5
2x FTP-Zugang
2x MySQL-Datenbanken
2x PostgreSQL-Datenbanken


----------

